# Mediation



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried mediation? I am desperate for a way for my husband and I to get along for the sake of our son. Right now, we are not on speaking terms about anything and everything has to go through our attorneys. I know this is what he wants, but it isn't very practical and is going to get super expensive in a short amount of time. Does anyone have any suggestions for improving a high-conflict separation?


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you tried to talk to him about it (rationally)? Is there someone you both trust that you could speak to and maybe ask them to speak to him about it?

Good luck!


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had one lot of mediation and to be honest it made things a lot worse. We went for lunch before and wlaked in friendly, we walked out her screaming at me and hating me, just coz i didnt do it all her way.


----------

